# Tubes and Trannies....



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Two things:

1) Anyone know where I can send some tubes to be tested? I'm in Kingston, ON and don't know anyone locally who provides this service. I have a mix of about 15-20 tubes, many of which _appear_ to be worth testing (i.e. NOS British and US-made 6L6 & 6V6's, 5Y3 & 5V4's, 12A*7's, etc). I'd like to keep a few just for personal use and would distribute the rest.

2) Are there any amp builders here (or tweakers) who could use some iron? Again, I have a mix of PT's, OT's, chokes, and some "universals" from Hammond, Weber, and others. Most are for 15-25 watt builds/upgrades but the universals are good for 40 watts or so. 

Let me know.

Steve


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know if he provides this service or not, but Jon at TheTubeStore in Hamilton is really helpful. You might want to send him an email and ask?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks bagpipe, I may take that route.

Just to update on the iron: Hammond 125SE (single-ended) OT is now spoken for. I also have the following:

1) one Hammond 125E OT for 15 watt push-pull amps; 
2) one Hammond 1645 OT for 30 watt push-pull amps; 
3) one Hammond Reactor 193H choke; 
4) two Weber W025130 (20-25 watt) PT's;
5) two as-yet-unidentified Hammond universal trannies. Labels have "H300337" and indicate 40 watts, 0-4-8-16 ohm secondaries, and "ultralinear taps @ 40% pri volts"...if that means something; 
6) the rest are a variety of chokes and filament transformers..there's at least half a dozen of them. 

Steve


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Thanks bagpipe, I may take that route.
> 
> Just to update on the iron: Hammond 125SE (single-ended) OT is now spoken for. I also have the following:
> 
> ...


Just a copy of a private email, Steve. I'd be willing to test them all for free if you enclosed an output trannie. That would cover the cost for me of the return shipping from Stoney Creek.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Bill. I emailed you back. So far, I haven't found anyone closer to test the tubes so...would you take a universal tranny in lieu? LMK.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Hey Bill. I emailed you back. So far, I haven't found anyone closer to test the tubes so...would you take a universal tranny in lieu? LMK.


Check your emails, Steve! Posted your tubes back today.

:rockon2:


----------

